# Beeke - Reformed Systematic Theology



## PaulCLawton (Aug 21, 2018)

Does someone on the board have any info on this forthcoming book? I stumbled upon it today, I have not heard anything about it until now.

https://www.crossway.org/books/reformed-systematic-theology-hcj/


----------



## Taylor (Aug 21, 2018)

No, I haven't heard about this, but it looks awesome. It's just volume one and it's already up to 1120 pages?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, he's told us about this in class. He's in the process now of basically turning all of his class/lecture notes into published volumes. For example this book: https://www.crossway.org/books/reformed-preaching-hcj/ is basically his class on Reformed Experiential Preaching. His systematic theology is going to be a multi-volume work from Crossway. I think the goal is to publish about one volume per year until the whole set is complete (I think they're aiming for four volumes if I remember right.)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 21, 2018)

I will be freeing up some space on my bookshelf for this!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Aug 21, 2018)

No kidding!!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 22, 2018)

PaulCLawton said:


> Does someone on the board have any info on this forthcoming book? I stumbled upon it today, I have not heard anything about it until now.



No mention of a Logos version. I hope there will be one simultaneously with the print edition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2018)

I could be wrong, but I *think* he has said that it's going to be 7 volumes (!).

It's supposed to be published at the end of next March. What do you want to bet that date gets pushed back (you know how publishers are!)?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> No, I haven't heard about this, but it looks awesome. It's just volume one and it's already up to 1120 pages?!



1,264, to be exact.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 25, 2018)

bookslover said:


> 1,264, to be exact.



That’s nuts. Lol.

How did the writing of this book work? Did the authors take turns writing chapters?


----------



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2018)

UPDATE:

I just got an answer from Dr. Beeke to an email I sent to him, asking about his systematic theology.

He gave me the following publishing schedule. His _Reformed Systematic Theology_ will be in 4 volumes. Here is his publishing schedule:

Volume 1 - March, 2019
Volume 2 - March, 2020
Volume 3 - March, 2021
Volume 4 - July, 2022

Also, as someone linked above, his _Reformed Preaching_ (512 pages) will be published on October 31, 2018.

Start saving your money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 26, 2018)

bookslover said:


> I could be wrong, but I *think* he has said that it's going to be 7 volumes (!).
> 
> It's supposed to be published at the end of next March. What do you want to bet that date gets pushed back (you know how publishers are!)?


The editor is father to a young woman at my church, so he worships with us when he's in town. He told me that Dr. Beeke originally wanted to do seven volumes, but they talked him out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 26, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> The editor is father to a young woman at my church, so he worships with us when he's in town. He told me that Dr. Beeke originally wanted to do seven volumes, but they talked him out of it.



I guess he'll have to settle for being in the company of Bavinck, and not Bernhardus de Moor. I hope he's not too disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 26, 2018)

Since Crossway are publishing it, does anyone know if these volumes will be sold as PDFs? I do not mind reading books on a computer and could do with saving the shelf-space.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Since Crossway are publishing it, does anyone know if these volumes will be sold as PDFs? I do not mind reading books on a computer and could do with saving the shelf-space.



It would surprise me if they DIDN'T do some electronic version, like Kindle, with the time and resources being poured into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Aug 26, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> The editor is father to a young woman at my church, so he worships with us when he's in town. He told me that Dr. Beeke originally wanted to do seven volumes, but they talked him out of it.



Doesn't seem fair. If an Arminian like Lewis Sperry Chafer was allowed to publish an 8-volume (I think) ST, seems like a Dutch Reformed guy like Beeke should be allowed to do 7! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 27, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Doesn't seem fair. If an Arminian like Lewis Sperry Chafer was allowed to publish an 8-volume (I think) ST, seems like a Dutch Reformed guy like Beeke should be allowed to do 7! LOL



According to this picture, it looks like Beeke's set is going to have more content than Chafer, if each volume is around 1200 pages!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 27, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> According to this picture, it looks like Beeke's set is going to have more content than Chafer, if each volume is around 1200 pages!



More content - both in terms of quality and quantity - than Chafer? That's setting the bar pretty low! LOL


----------



## bookslover (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm going to have a lot of reading to do.

Let's see: Joel Beeke's book on preaching (due at the end of October), Michael Horton's 2-volume set on justification (due at the end of November), and Beeke's first volume of his systematic theology (due at the end of next March).

That's gonna be a lot of eyeball work. . .


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 27, 2018)

bookslover said:


> More content - both in terms of quality and quantity - than Chafer? That's setting the bar pretty low! LOL



I was only referring to quantity. In terms of quality, I would probably say that a single page of Beeke has more content than maybe the entirety of Chafer's works all put together.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bookslover (Aug 28, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> I was only referring to quantity. In terms of quality, I would probably say that a single page of Beeke has more content than maybe the entirety of Chafer's works all put together.



Beeke owes you $14.87 for that compliment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Beeke owes you $14.87 for that compliment.



1,264 pages at that price will be a pretty expensive book!


----------



## Taylor (Sep 3, 2018)

Serious question:

This work is being co-written between a Dutch Reformed fellow and a Reformed Baptist one, no? I wonder how the section(s) on baptism will play out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 3, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Serious question:
> 
> This work is being co-written between a Dutch Reformed fellow and a Reformed Baptist one, no? I wonder how the section(s) on baptism will play out.


A good question. That said, from the TOC of at least the first volume on theology proper matters, I am not seeing how sacraments explicitly enter into the stated purpose of the book. I can imagine some implicit prolegomena that may arise, but nothing more.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 4, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Serious question:
> 
> This work is being co-written between a Dutch Reformed fellow and a Reformed Baptist one, no? I wonder how the section(s) on baptism will play out.



I've passed along this question to Dr. Beeke. I'll let you know what he says, if he responds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 6, 2018)

bookslover said:


> I've passed along this question to Dr. Beeke. I'll let you know what he says, if he responds.



UPDATE: Here's his answer:

"Good question: we have talked about this only once - and then briefly - so far. Since that is in volume 4, we have plenty of time to discuss this further! I am sure we will work something out, but right now, we are zoned in on completing volume 2 by the due date. But thanks for asking."

Reminder: volume 4 is scheduled to be published in July, 2022.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 7, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Reminder: volume 4 is scheduled to be published in July, 2022.



I can’t believe I must wait almost *four years* for this to be finished. Is patience _really_ a virtue? Someone please tell me it isn’t...


----------



## bookslover (Sep 7, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I can’t believe I must wait almost *four years* for this to be finished. Is patience _really_ a virtue? Someone please tell me it isn’t...



Consider yourself lucky. As someone noted, Beeke originally wanted his systematic theology to be 7 volumes, but Crossway talked him out of it.


----------

